# My bearded dragon pair



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I picked this male up the other day in hopes that he would pair up with my female. After 3-4 days I saw some humpage goin on









Carl is the white one and he is just over 17". Spike is the orange/brown one and she is just under 20". hopefully they will make some nice babies







They live together in a 4x2x2 enclosure. The last pic is of the enclosure I built for them before i put the male in. since that pic ive added another basking spot. The bottom half has a 12" savannah monitor in it


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

really nice set up. Did u make that your self?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> really nice set up. Did u make that your self?
> [snapback]1090630[/snapback]​


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

You didn't quarantine him at all? Any new additions should be quarantined for at least a month to be sure that all is well and nothing will be passed on to any animals that it will come in contact with.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

dracofish said:


> You didn't quarantine him at all? Any new additions should be quarantined for at least a month to be sure that all is well and nothing will be passed on to any animals that it will come in contact with.
> [snapback]1090952[/snapback]​


I got the male from a guy my dad works with. He had him in with a female since they were little and he said they have done just fine. He looks and acts just fine to me... no signs of disease...

But, if he has lizzard herpes or something like that... I'll take full blame for my female getting it


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

nice, wakes we wanna get one again


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

They look great









And for now: let's start making babies


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

nice man, those are fun to watch, there very active. Atleas the one's i've seen.


----------

